# Dpw facility after shots



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

What you see there is half of the 22k sq ft floor we did. Finished for $7 sq ft


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> <img src="http://www.painttalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9329"/>
> 
> What you see there is half of the 22k sq ft floor we did. Finished for $7 sq ft


Epoxy floor job


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice a clean. Great job Pauly!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pauly what was your prep for the floor? Did you do it all or sub that part out? 

Looks nice!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats a lotta floor! Nice job!
What product did you use?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. We sub'd out the shot blasting(24k) they hit it at about 50% to get old stuff to break alittle then they came in in hand grinded the rest to get like 95% of the remaining old paint/epoxy up. Then it was just about 30 times of walking thru with vacuums, compressed air lines to blow and suck clean the the hell out of the floor. We used a Sherwin Williams product called armor seal.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pauly the painter said:


> Thanks guys. We sub'd out the shot blasting(24k) they hit it at about 50% to get old stuff to break alittle then they came in in hand grinded the rest to get like 95% of the remaining old paint/epoxy up. Then it was just about 30 times of walking thru with vacuums, compressed air lines to blow and suck clean the the hell out of the floor. We used a Sherwin Williams product called armor seal.


2 part epoxy


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Killer :thumbup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

We used Armor Seal in a parts warehouse back a few years ago. Also put it down in an office building here in Lansing in the stairwells. Thank god for respirators!


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> We used Armor Seal in a parts warehouse back a few years ago. Also put it down in an office building here in Lansing in the stairwells. Thank god for respirators!


You got that right. On final coat we also added shark bite as per customer request for some traction.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup that is some slick stuff when it gets some oil on it! That's how I broke my back!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Which Armour Seal product? How did you apply it?

Did the $7 include prep?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes it included prep and it was AS 1000 hs. We applied it ithe old fashion way. Squiggies and rollers. Between shot blasting, materials and labor we were into it for 45k.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pauly the painter said:


> Yes it included prep and it was AS 1000 hs. We applied it ithe old fashion way. Squiggies and rollers. Between shot blasting, materials and labor we were into it for 45k.


Nice! Be nice if you could do those full time.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you look into shot blasting yourself?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice! Be nice if you could do those full time.


They sure can be profitable, but a heck of a liability too.

Pauly, what kind of warranty do you offer?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you look into shot blasting yourself?


Neps, yea we looked into it but it's not something I'm even interested in getting into. I strictly like doing what I'm best at and that's applying coats. There's was still plenty of bread at the end of the day, so I let the pros who shot blast do their thing and I did mine.
5yr warranty


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Neps, yea we looked into it but it's not something I'm even interested in getting into. I strictly like doing what I'm best at and that's applying coats. There's was still plenty of bread at the end of the day, so I let the pros who shot blast do their thing and I did mine.
> 5yr warranty


I feel the same way, best to find a great sub contractor and develop a good relationship with them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Remember cleaning a floor after shot blasting and grinding. Broke the casters on the shop vac. Ended up putting them all on 4 wheel furniture dollies. Went to do the floor with the same product you used, and went to the security guards to give them respirators....which they adamantly declined. Halfway through we found one heaving in a garbage can by his desk and the other heaving outside. Next time they might listen to the dumb painters. LOL


----------

